

Offer HN: Advice for Landing Page Optimization to improve conversions - hackernewsoffer

We are two hackers who have worked for various startups (and Google). One of us has PhD in Computer Science, and deep expertise in page-rank algorithms, analytics, website optimizer etc. The other has deep expertise in online sales, human-computer interaction, SEM, data-mining etc.<p>We have taken the next week off, and are planning to use the week to help the brilliant and always helpful HN community to optimize their websites' landing pages to increase their sales and conversion. We'll try to help as many of you as possible on a first-come-first-serve basis. Our suggestions will be especially helpful for startups that are using paid advertising (PPC, Display, Email etc), because the benefits of funnel optimization are more measurable for them.<p>Please send us links to the website/landing pages, sample of you ads (screenshots, text etc), the value you give to each "action" on the landing page, etc. Basically, anything that you think will help us understand your needs better. Our email address is: hackernewsoffer@gmail.com (great email id, isn't it? ;-). Temporary email address to protect our identities.
======
sidmitra
Not sure why you guys decided to hide your real contact details. It might help
build more trust if you'd done otherwise.

~~~
nico_weezic
agree with sidmitra but the idea sounds great

------
netmau5
Great offer! Out of curiosity, are you guys starting your own consultancy or
app to improve landing page optimization?

~~~
hackernewsoffer
Thank you! We want to judge to what extent companies from different industries
have different conversion needs, and hopefully help a few HN companies in the
process. This will help us evaluate a startup idea that we are considering.

------
hackernewsoffer
I don't see this post on HN anymore. Did we do something wrong?

~~~
ffumarola
Nope, it's still here.

~~~
hackernewsoffer
Oh, I see it now. Thank you. :-)

